
Today's Apple event spells the end for OS X - epaga
http://www.osnews.com/story/29134/Today_s_Apple_event_spells_the_end_for_OS_X
======
simonh
Apple has really been pushing hard on Mac technology over the last few years.
Fusion drives, Thunderbolt, 5K displays, the new MacBook's aggressively light
form factor, a thorough UI revamp. The only sign of stagnation is the state of
the App Store, but all that means is we carry on buying and installing apps
the good old way.

Apple is trying to boost the iPad, so obviously they're playing up it's future
role and persuading people it's the next big thing. What else does anyone
expect them to do?

I think Apple genuinely do think iOS is the future of mainstream consumer
computing, and a big chunk of professional computing as well. But that doesn't
mean OSX has no future. Nor does it mean this future of computing is going to
be here in full force and sweep traditional form factors under the rug in the
next 6 months. But 5 or 10 years down the line? Maybe. But that's not a
concern if you're buying a machine today.

------
Recurecur
The "end for OS X" is a giant load of nonsense from someone focused on iOS. I
could see eventually merging iOS and OSX, but Apple is a bit hoist on its own
petard there since it insists that the experiences be completely different.
Almost everything below the UI layer is the same.

Apple makes plenty of profit from its OSX machines, and needs to diversify
more, not less. It also needs powerful machines for development, design and
other tasks. Apple's culture would never accept switching to Windows, and
Linux is still lacking in too many respects.

What Apple _should_ do is improve OSX (high color depth support, better
graphics performance, ultra low latency etc.) as well as releasing cutting
edge hardware that outperforms anything in the industry. Rackable, higher-end
Mac Pros supporting SLI and gobs of memory that could gang together using
Thunderbolt would be a good start. Apple should be using its vast market
capitalization to lead the industry forward. It has the resources to do many
things at once.

------
tonyedgecombe
I'll believe that when I see xcode running on ios.

~~~
Maxious
"More developers now use OS X than Linux, says ‘most comprehensive survey ever
conducted [by StackOverflow]’" [http://9to5mac.com/2016/03/18/os-x-versus-
linux-developers/](http://9to5mac.com/2016/03/18/os-x-versus-linux-
developers/)

~~~
mobiuscog
Because Linux was always the most popular desktop environment...

~~~
jaitsu
For developers, yes.

~~~
DerekL
No, read Stack Overflow's survey. Just over half of the developers use
Windows.

------
mark_l_watson
Although I use my MacBooks and Linux laptops for most programming, I find
myself spending more time on my iPad Pro. I wrote about this yesterday
[http://blog.markwatson.com/2016/03/in-defense-of-ipads-as-
pr...](http://blog.markwatson.com/2016/03/in-defense-of-ipads-as-
productivity.html)

------
jaitsu
This is clickbait at it's best. There is no hard evidence to prove this
(obviously, it's Apple) and it couldn't be further from the truth.

iPads are far from a replacement for your MacBook or iMac - for one you can't
properly multitask, and you as a developer you couldn't properly debug and
write code on an iPad.

OSX will be around for years to come.

------
Esau
To me, nothing in that article justifies the title, but it does remind me why
I stopped visiting that site on a regular basis.

------
heldrida
Scientists from Johns Hopkins University crunch through Apple encryption.

[https://www.rt.com/news/336422-apple-encryption-break-
bug/](https://www.rt.com/news/336422-apple-encryption-break-bug/)

~~~
dogma1138
What does this has to do with the fate of OSX?

~~~
Fastidious
Nothing. Pretty much the same Apple's announcement for the new iPad has to do
with "the end" of OS X. ;-)

I do not see the death of OS X on iOS. If anything, I see it morphing.

